# HAUNTED RADIO: hhn, knotts, howl-o-scream, vhs, purge, elm st, halloween, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: hhn, knotts, howl-o-scream, vhs, purge, elm st, halloween, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Knott’s Scary Farm, Howl-O-Scream, Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, Halloween, The Purge, A Nightmare On Elm Street, V/H/S, Siren, and more!!

Then, we review the 1983 film, "Sleepaway Camp!!" Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a song from "Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber Of Fleet Street" and we give you our Top Ten Favorite Horror Film Franchises. all of this and so much more on the August 19 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-081915.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

